# My Christmas Layout



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

The first one is early development... I couldn't resist when my St. Bernard was laying there 

It's not quite done--- still need to do the lights around the Christmas Tree Lot (and a sign for it!) and Considering a a little pond where I have a park of sorts.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Very nice, and colorful too! :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice, don't forget to leave room for the presents from Santa Claus.


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

big ed said:


> Nice, don't forget to leave room for the presents from Santa Claus.


he can just pile them all up in front of the fireplace!


----------



## mkear (Feb 29, 2012)

I love it, still working on mine. I notice some similar things on my train, you must have shopped at Hobby Lobby also.


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

I loved the pic of the dog with the hat. I'm anticipating the day I have grandchildren, as I will do a Christmas train. My kids are grown and gone, rarely see them do to their work schedules. I miss those days, had I known then my old trains were still around, I'd have done the layout years ago.

Carl


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

big ed said:


> Nice, don't forget to leave room for the presents from Santa Claus.


We haven't had presents under the tree since I was in 2nd grade (10 years ago) 

Well, except for my Santa Fe passenger set that Santa set on the rails for me back in 2007 :laugh:


Sweet dog, and great layout


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

'Tis the Season!

Fun setup ... I like the white snow hill going up to the tree.

Thanks for sharing!

TJ


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

tjcruiser said:


> 'Tis the Season!
> 
> Fun setup ... I like the white snow hill going up to the tree.
> 
> ...


Wasn't sure what to do with the tree stand except cover it like that!

Now the lanterns are in place and light up! I have a lake at the park with ice skaters, but lights around the Christmas Tree lot weren't working like I planned so I have a fence around it now ...and some more trees! (Yes, Dollar Tree got some more in!)

So how do I delete the first pictures so I can put up some new ones here for all to see?


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

Fido looks thrilled!


----------



## wmwalker (Nov 20, 2012)

Very nice pictures. I enjoyed looking at them. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

The dog looks like......why the heck does she do this to me?


Go to edit if you still can, click the paper clip, click manage attachments, you should see where it say remove, click, then you can upload new ones or just take one out.

Or better yet ASK A MOD TO FIX IT THEY ARE THE ONES WHO GAVE US A MERE 24HRS TO EDIT. (now thanks to John it is "mere" 2 days now) hurry you might only have seconds left. I guess 2 days is better then 24hrs.hwell:

And also along with the hat, add some sunglasses to Bernard.:thumbsup:

Edit, why don't you just leave those pictures and post some new ones. You can and that would be easier, nothing wrong with the other pictures.

You do know you can add to each post you know.


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

big ed said:


> The dog looks like......why the heck does she do this to me?
> 
> 
> Go to edit if you still can, click the paper clip, click manage attachments, you should see where it say remove, click, then you can upload new ones or just take one out.
> ...


I'll just leave them up and add some new ones tonight! I, of course, added more to it!! 

Tank is use to me doing this to him...you should see his football pictures! I couldn't resist--he was just laying there with his paw near the remote watching me so I just had to add the hat and take some pictures! he's the only one of the dogs that will leave anything on his head (should see him with his reindeer antlers!)


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Dark Shadow strikes again ...

(Pics now in first post.)


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> Dark Shadow strikes again ...
> 
> (Pics now in first post.)


But now for the first time viewer they are wondering why she put in extra pictures as you have to look close for the differences.
Until they read down to your post , then they will see why the extra pictures.

But...if it is good for her it is good for me.


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

big ed said:


> But now for the first time viewer they are wondering why she put in extra pictures as you have to look close for the differences.
> Until they read down to your post , then they will see why the extra pictures.
> 
> But...if it is good for her it is good for me.



And here I was just going to delete them and put up some new, improved, better ones


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

Updated pictures! The lanterns are now wired and functioning!





































Mod edit: Inserted the reference to the files in the post.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Looks good.:thumbsup:

I think the red and white poles look good, but I think they would have looked better if you didn't eat all the curved parts off the top. Or did Bearnard pay you back for taking those pictures.

I forgot to put this out for Halloween, did you ever see it?
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=4889

What do you dress up poor Bearnard as?


Hmmm, Candy canes with lamp shades and some LED's for light bulbs for your village.:thumbsup:


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

big ed said:


> Looks good.:thumbsup:
> 
> I think the red and white poles look good, but I think they would have looked better if you didn't eat all the curved parts off the top. Or did Bearnard pay you back for taking those pictures.
> 
> ...


That link wasn't coming up with a viewable picture

Tank didn't dress for Halloween...however, he will wear his antlers (I hope) and get a good picture today of Shelby (my little engineer) with him and Rebel I hope by the tree and train to send out with Christmas cards.

I was going for peppermint sticks, since I couldn't cut out a cane  One of the cars has a load of them. And I couldn't use real ones---the dogs (Tank, Rebel, Jazz and Dolly) wouldn't never have left them alone!!

I wanted to have lights on the poles! I saw in it one of the train magazines --tree lot with lights like this, but I thought I could just have some lights from the drop down and then go back to the tree but that wasn't working... so rethinking it...got an idea???


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

The link.....the first time I tried to insert the pictures it messed up.

But if you scroll down in the thread there are pictures? I see them? Not at first but after you scroll down.


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

big ed said:


> The link.....the first time I tried to insert the pictures it messed up.
> 
> But if you scroll down in the thread there are pictures? I see them? Not at first but after you scroll down.


yes, I found them this time! I love 'em!

Here's Tank's football picture and Rebel's and Dolly's. Don't have any of Jazz dressed up.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Karen, you can embed the pictures directly in the thread as I showed above. Just right click on the link after upload and copy the location, and use the







icon to embed them in the message.

I also want to know why the dogs don't have their helmets on!


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Karen, you can embed the pictures directly in the thread as I showed above. Just right click on the link after upload and copy the location, and use the
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, that's how you do it!

I was doing good getting those pictures much less helmets too!!

I need to get something interesting of Jazz, but she is the craziest dog! We definitely is OCD and I think something else, kinda reminds me of Sheldon on Big Bang Theory, things have to be certain ways or she is "confused" and "upset"

So, now those lights on the posts---any ideas???


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

What's the problem with the lights?


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> What's the problem with the lights?


Tried to just have some lights come down from the tree, attach to posts and then just go back to the tree. thought it would work ok and wouldn't have to deal with wiring any more lights, but they just didn't want to cooperate and sit there or let me attach them easily


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You may be stuck with wiring more lights.


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> You may be stuck with wiring more lights.


Yeah kinda figured that.....but... I do have this necklace that looks like Christmas lights and it uses 2 watch batteries to make them blink so I bet I could make that work somehow...

Picture below

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/images/attach/jpg.gif


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> You may be stuck with wiring more lights.


Yeah kinda figured that.....but... I do have this necklace that looks like Christmas lights and it uses 2 watch batteries to make them blink so I bet I could make that work somehow...

Picture below


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

sorry..trying to get it to embed and that didn't work..


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Are you trying to run them on batteries or replace the batteries with a powerpack? You could extend the wires for one of the lights if you want to run it up a pole.


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Are you trying to run them on batteries or replace the batteries with a powerpack? You could extend the wires for one of the lights if you want to run it up a pole.


would prefer to replace the batteries


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

Update...Update!

I now have lights around the Christmas Tree Lot! Turns out there was the perfect lights in that Lemax Village stuff at Michael's this weekend and they were on sale!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You are certainly "In the Mood" there, looks great.


----------



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

Those are really cool. Looks like we may be making a trip to Michael's this evening. ;-)


----------

